# Grinder rental



## The Coffee Camp (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi.

Im looking for a short term rental on a Mazzer Major automatic, any suggestions??

thank you


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How long do you want one for?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

And why a Major Automatic ?


----------

